# I only need it to do one thing



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have recently begun accessing UK TV channels through a Proxy and watching them on my monitor. I would like to be able to watch them on my TV in the media room.

My setup down there is:

Pioneer KRP500M
Yamaha RX-V663
Speakers and Tivo and Oppo BDP83

Given that I want to watch HD broadcasts I am assuming I need the following:

Video Card with HDMI that definitely passes sound (I have read some don't).

I have a PSU I can use and a case I can use so I am wondering if I can get away with an inexpensive motherboard and processor given that I won't be playing games.

I have a 1TB hard drive I can use and a network card that I can run Cat5 to.

I am trying to do this as inexpensively as possible (I do have an Lanparty nF3 250gb board and maybe even a GA-EX38-DS4 board, so maybe one of these can be used?).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You do not have to have an HDMI video card. I use a DVI-HDMI cable for the video and an RCA cable from my motherboards S/PDIF to my receiver for the audio.
The DFI and an Athlon 64 will work fine.


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

nova said:


> You do not have to have an HDMI video card. I use a DVI-HDMI cable for the video and an RCA cable from my motherboards S/PDIF to my receiver for the audio.
> The DFI and an Athlon 64 will work fine.


Thanks.

I will give the DFI a try being as I have RAM and a processor for that board. It also has an Audigy ZS card for sound so maybe that can do the honours there.

Cheers!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sure, give it a try. Since you already have all the parts and pieces it will only cost you about $10 for a DVI-HDMI cable.


----------

